# My 12" Vene Rhom



## fish_sauce (Apr 3, 2004)

I recently moved and DAMN it was a pain in the ass trying to move this guy. He tore the net before I was able to put him in my ice chest. Lucky, he landed right in the water. He's currently in a 55 gallon. I'm still working on moving his 125 gallon tank to my new place. here he is


----------



## fish_sauce (Apr 3, 2004)

Sorry for the bad pics. I have horrible lighting in the garage


----------



## fish_sauce (Apr 3, 2004)

another


----------



## fish_sauce (Apr 3, 2004)

Last one


----------



## fish_sauce (Apr 3, 2004)

Last one


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Amazing Fish







one that I will have to get one day to add to the collection ..

Thanks for sharing


----------



## fish_sauce (Apr 3, 2004)

I will try to take some better photos tonight when there is no glare on the tanks. We should some much better quality photos.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice Jet red eyes keep him forever. Beautifull fish


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

he looks badass


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Wow very nice rhom!

How active is he? (in an adequately sized tank)


----------



## fish_sauce (Apr 3, 2004)

> How active is he? (in an adequately sized tank)


He is a very active rhom. All day long, he watches everything that goes on around his tank, and follows people around.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Congrats on the new Vinny! Very nice


----------



## xufury (Nov 30, 2004)

wow! you making me feel joulous. how much you pay for this monster?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Thats an AWESOME Looking Rhom.









Post some more Pics when hes settled in.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice rhom


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

wow thats an impressive rhom









im just curious, how much did you pay for him?


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Sweet pics


----------

